# Jenkins how to



## rainman2 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been trying for days to use the Jenkins how to hack TiVo series 1
I cannot get pasr the 1s command it keeps saying 1s command not found.
I am using Jenkins Iso which I have pit on a cd. Still cannot get past 1s.
Can somebody please help me as to what I am doing wrongI would surely appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

"1s" ? Do you mean "ls" (list) ?


----------



## rainman2 (Sep 17, 2008)

It keeps saying 1s command not found' Normally it says put in 1s enter
I keep getting command not found. If you look at the Jenkins how to hack
You would see what it says to do.. Any Idea maybe someone here has used this from Jenkins. That is all I know


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

never messed with jenkins but I know there's no *nix '1s' command but 'ls' is used quite often.


----------



## rainman2 (Sep 17, 2008)

I want to THANK YOU for trying to help me
Thank you


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

It's absolutely critical that you use a lowercase 1 in that command.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Da Goon is correct. There is no "1s" command in Linux. "ls" is used to list the contents of a directory, just like the "dir" command in DOS. If you use it with the "-l" switch it will list the permissions for every file within the current directory (i.e., "ls -l"). I've used the Jenkins upgrade CD on several occasions and never had any problems. I would suggest that you look over the instructions very carefully and google any Linux commands you are unsure of to get a detailed description of their usage. 

Linux is very unforgiving of syntax errors. Letter case is extremely important so be very careful when typing in any Linux command. Just remember that you can make corrections using the cursor arrows before you hit the Enter key so always doublecheck any typed command before attempting to execute them.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

```
alias 1s='ls'
```


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

lower case EL "l"

You may want to look at http://www.angelfire.com/darkside/wanker/ as well, this is what I used on my DTV S1's


----------

